# Who is your pick to win the NBA championship?



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

It seems to be wide open this year.

Boston is not as threatening after trading Perkins. A combo forward off the bench just isn't going to have the same impact as a big defensive center. They still have the best system in basketball, and they've been able to plug in players to that system as well as any team I've seen. They will be a very tough out. 

Lakers have been inconsistent, and they're a year older. They've been able to turn it on and off in the past, but that switch looks a little harder to reach this year. Their lack of athleticism and consistency is worrysome, although you still have to call them a serious contender. 

Miami's problems are well documented in the media and the forums. They haven't closed out games and they haven't beat good teams. Still, they're a dangerous team with LeBron, Wade and Bosh. Also a team that's been able to play stretches of very dominant basketball. If they can be a little more consistent and close games, they will be a force. 

Chicago has been on the cusp the whole year, and now that they're completely healthy, it's hard to see too many flaws in this team. They have an explosive scoring point guard, a tough and imposing frontcourt, and some good roleplayers on the wing. Behind the instruction of Thibodeau, their defense has been locking teams down. This is a well-balanced, well-built and well-coached basketball team with a lot of talent. 

San Antonio is winning games. I don't know how many people are buying their chances to win a championship, but they have been the best team in the league this year. They have really good guard play, good shooting, great discipline and a still effective Tim Duncan in the frontcourt. Blair is the wildcard. 

Dallas, much like San Antonio, is just winning games. People question their ability to win in the playoffs because of their past, but the way they've played this year means you have to put them in the conversation. They're a well-balanced team, and with Chandler in the middle, they have a little different dynamic with that interior defensive presence. 

Oklahoma City was a wildcard team, but nobody really took them serious without anything in the middle. The Kendrick Perkins trade has balanced them out quite a bit. They have two great scorers, an imposing defensive frontcourt, and a nice group of roleplayers. I'm a little bias, but I like their chances against anybody. Durant needs to show out in the playoffs though this time around. 

Orlando has Dwight and a decent group of players, atleast on paper. They're still a tough team to beat because of the man in the middle anchoring that team, and a handful of players capable of having a big series or two. 

Pick your pony mother****ers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers. I've had them 3-peating since they beat Boston in Game 7.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I've been Lakers and Boston each of the past 3 seasons, and now with the Perkins trade I'm picking the Lakers without or without HCA. The other contenders can't match their size, experience and depth.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Lakers.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

The LA Lakers.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Perkins is healthy. That is why he signed a 5 years deal.

Why did Celtics trade Perkins for two month's rental Jeff Green? Why?? Why???

Jeff Green don't play defense, but he is able to score average 4 points and grap 2 rebounds per game in this year's playoffs. In summer he will go for absolutely nothing.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

This is a really great question. Because as good as all the top tier teams are this season, they're all flawed. Every team needs supporting players to play a big role in getting the championship. Here is how I break down the key role players.

1.) Los Angeles - Defending back to back champions. They have to get good to excellent performances out of Ron Artest. I don't believe Barnes can compete against the bigger SF's in the league such as Pierce/James/Durant etc

2.) Boston Celtics - Shaq. Now with Perkins gone, it's going to be up to Shaq to give that imposing presence in the middle of the paint. KG might be the Celtics best all around defender, but it was Perkins who anchored that team and was the muscle that back up all the talking. 

3.) Chicago Bulls - Deng. When Deng is on his game he can guard any SF in the league and score at will on them. He's as big of a difference maker as it comes to role players. 

4.) Miami Heat - Mike Miller. He needs to be that outlet for James/Wade to kick the ball to out of double teams and drives. He needs to knock down the three ball, or drive the ball and assist or score. Udonis Haslem if comes back for the playoffs, will need to be healthy to make any contribution. So for now Miller is the key role player for the Heat.

5.) OKC Thunder - Obvious choice here, Perkins. The new big man in the middle in OKC. If he can play at the top of his game he alone IMO can change the landscape in the West. He gives the Thunder a guy they can throw at any big in the NBA one on one. Perkins is one of the most underrated bigs in the NBA.

6.) Orlando Magic - Gilbert Arenas - Will his health continue to plague him ?Or will he be playing at a higher level come the playoffs ? He's the wild card in Orlando. I think everyone else will give you the same production we've seen out of Orlando all year. Arenas can be a major difference maker. 

7.) Dallas Mavericks - This team needs a collective contribution because not one role player makes as big of contribution as Caron Butler did. Tough juice IMO was key to the Mavericks championships desires this year. 

8.) San Antonio Spurs - Richard Jefferson/Blair - These two guys get a lot of minutes, and have to perform at a high level. Rebounding/defending/scoring and running in transition are all key for the Spurs. 

I guess the point of this post, is that all of these teams are flawed enough, to truly make this post season one of the most anticipated playoffs in a long time. Anyone of those 8 teams has a legit shot at winning it all. A good year to be a fan of basketball, and knowing your team might bring the championship to your city. 

The teams I just personally like the best and hope win. 

Boston Celtics, Chicago Bulls, Miami Heat, Los Angeles Lakers, and Orlando Magic.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Lakers...


----------



## Adol (Nov 25, 2004)

After all of the trades, I've got to say the lakers are the favorites. I don't think winning the west is going to be nearly as much of a dog fight as winning the east. Then considering the only team in the east that has a legit chance against the lakers is the celtics, who aren't looking as strong after trading Perkins, and I really like the lakers chances. Plus Kobe is one bad mother ****er.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Lakers. Bynum is huge for that team just by being big and not terrible. They are not the same without him. 

Ask me a month ago, I'd have said Boston, but the Perkins trade will come back to haunt them. Perkins was just as important to Boston, as Bynum is for LA. 

Spurs just don't have the horses (not young enough horses at least). 

Bulls are still a good SG away from winning it all, and it's such a hard position to fill well these days. They could still make it into the Finals with good health and a little luck even, but I don't see them downing the Lakers.

Miami still needs a season of gelling and adding title chasing vets. They have a hard time matching up with Chicago's size and Boston's balance. I'm not sure they can get past both of those teams (not to mention New York).

OKC is still a season away, and Perkins isn't right yet physically. 

Magic just don't have enough front-loaded talent at 4 positions.

Mavericks are too easily exploited in the playoffs. Hard to say why...


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

As much as it pains me, all evidence points to LA. If not for Dallas' history...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I thought the Celtics until they traded Perkins. Now I think it's the Lakers trophy to lose. Can't see anyone out West beating them, and they're too big for the Celtics and Bulls.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

It depends on the seeding. LA has history on their side, but they may have to win 3 straight series without HCA to win a title this year (and Butler may well be back with the Mavs by the 2nd round...which is when they'd play LA).

All things considered, Beantown is my pick.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

VBM said:


> It depends on the seeding. LA has history on their side, but they may have to win 3 straight series without HCA to win a title this year (and Butler may well be back with the Mavs by the 2nd round...which is when they'd play LA).
> 
> All things considered, Beantown is my pick.


Seedings may have matter when LA was a young team back in 2008, but now as a veteran team and two-tme defending champions, it truly doesn't matter whether they are 1st or 3rd in the west.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I think the timing of the question is pretty bad.

If you had made this poll a month ago after the Lakers lost to the Cavs, I wonder how many posters above would say "Lakers?"

The Lakers are truly the Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde of the league. I truly still don't know which Laker team will show up on any given day.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Ron said:


> I think the timing of the question is pretty bad.
> 
> If you had made this poll a month ago after the Lakers lost to the Cavs, I wonder how many posters above would say "Lakers?"
> 
> The Lakers are truly the Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde of the league. I truly still don't know which Laker team will show up on any given day.


Are people really that short-sighted?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> I think the timing of the question is pretty bad.
> 
> If you had made this poll a month ago after the Lakers lost to the Cavs, I wonder how many posters above would say "Lakers?"
> 
> The Lakers are truly the Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde of the league. I truly still don't know which Laker team will show up on any given day.


Exactly! Fickleness drives me crazy. I'm going to bump this when the lakers lose by twenty to the warriors or something and guys like hb, rocketeer and onebadLT start mocking them. 

I do want to know who voted for the thunder. Speak up!


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

This thread sort of reminds me of the Who will win the West thread from last year.......


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I do want to know who voted for the thunder. Speak up!


Do you really need to ask?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Are people really that short-sighted?


Yes. 

After that cavs loss people were wondering what kupchak was going to offer Denver. Now they're the favorite again!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Do you really need to ask?


Was it you? I hope not for your sake.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Was it you? I hope not for your sake.


It was me. I think I'll be fine.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Game3525 said:


> Seedings may have matter when LA was a young team back in 2008, but now as a veteran team and two-tme defending champions, it truly doesn't matter whether they are 1st or 3rd in the west.


If Game 7 was in Boston last year, does LA get to the FT line as much as they did? Dallas is a solid FT shooting team as well and Dirk usually gets a ton of calls in Dallas. Not saying they wouldn't win, but I think Boston, if healthy and has HCA throughout, will be a problem.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

personally, i think phil let the team get lulled asleep for the first half, because you can't play 300+ games in 3 years, and then expect a team to be going at 100% pace for another 100 games.. especially after 2 championships. if the lakers fought for a 54-12 record to this point, they would be physically and mentally fatigued. some fans expected the lakers to win all these regular season games, but it's just plain hard to do it consistently for 4 years straight.

i think pau especially took a long break near the middle of the season.. because he knew he'd probably be gassed out come finals. the lakers were losing a lot of games when he wasn't playing well.



Game3525 said:


> Seedings may have matter when LA was a young team back in 2008, but now as a veteran team and two-tme defending champions, it truly doesn't matter whether they are 1st or 3rd in the west.


i don't buy that. lakers won because they had home court last year.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

VBM said:


> If Game 7 was in Boston last year, does LA get to the FT line as much as they did? Dallas is a solid FT shooting team as well and Dirk usually gets a ton of calls in Dallas. Not saying they wouldn't win, but I think Boston, if healthy and has HCA throughout, will be a problem.


Boston with or without HCA would be a challenge...but I really don't think HCA really means all that much when it comes to those two teams.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

If I was a team playing the lakers in the playoffs with or without HCA... the task of beating them four out of the next seven games I'd be ****ting bricks.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Lakers, of course.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Too early for this.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Are people really that short-sighted?


Um...yeah, they are.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Boston Celtics to me were the clear cut favorite right up until the trade deadline. After moving Perkins. I have new reservations about what this team will be able to do. As I already posted a lot will depend on Shaq's health. So now it's obvious all these teams are flawed. Yet at the same time all these teams have strengths. I guess it's just going to come down to what team can impose their strengths and limit their flaws, will win the championship. And IMO that could be any of the big 8 this year. Great season, and sure to be an even more excellent post season.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Would love to see Dallas win a championship with Dirk as the man, not going to happen this year though. Still too early to tell with all the ups and downs every team has been through this year. If I was putting money on the finals matchup it'd be LA and Boston though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: at 0 votes here for the Heat in this thread.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

gotta go with the Lake-show. they're just too good when focused.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

As a Lakers fan I haven't been this confident since the first eight games of the season. We're rolling and I don't see anyone that can match up with our bigs + Kobe. Three peat time.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> It was me. I think I'll be fine.


So you're not a bulls fan anymore I take it? First futuristxen now you.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> So you're not a bulls fan anymore I take it? First futuristxen now you.


No I'm not. I was a Bulls fan growing up because of Jordan/Pippen. I tried to stick with them, but my interest has faded, even though they are very good. I consider myself more of a general NBA fan, but the local teams do appeal to me. That's all they talk about around here, so it's hard not to root for them.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

the last 3 lakers trips to the finals, i wasn't so sure they were favorites.. seems like they are now though, but that kind of scares me.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I had to vote, and I've made my decision. I'm taking my talents to "Title Town" aka "Bean Town" that's right Boston Celtics will hang another banner. 

ps

Jeff Green don't let me down!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

23AJ said:


> I had to vote, and I've made my decision. I'm taking my talents to "Title Town" aka "Bean Town" that's right Boston Celtics will hang another banner.
> 
> ps
> 
> Jeff Green don't let me down!


AJ, don't tell me you are switching teams AGAIN?!?

They better hope they get Fatquille back because that Krstich fellow is gonna get eaten alive by the Laker bigs if they do indeed play each other in the Finals this year.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ron said:


> AJ, don't tell me you are switching teams AGAIN?!?
> 
> They better hope they get Fatquille back because that Krstich fellow is gonna get eaten alive by the Laker bigs if they do indeed play each other in the Finals this year.


LMFAO!!!! 

I never switch up teams. Boston is imply 1A and the rest of the teams are 1B if I have to make a vote. Even though like I posted earlier it's really close this year. Any of those teams can win it all.

Krstich, can play Ron. Give the guy a chance, at one point in bbb.net history, you had these forums flooded with NJ Nets fans praising Kristich and pushing his All Star bid every season.. I know you remember those days Ron. 

Jeff Green is my guy for Boston right now though, I believe he can and will come into his own and help lead Boston to another Banner. If I'm wrong, I won't be shocked. Hell The Orlando Magic or Dallas Mavericks might be raising the banner when it's all said and done.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

afobisme said:


> the last 3 lakers trips to the finals, i wasn't so sure they were favorites.. seems like they are now though, but that kind of scares me.


We were absolutely the favorites against Orlando. And I'd say we were favorites last season as well with home court advantage on our side.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Basel said:


> :laugh: at 0 votes here for the Heat in this thread.


And now there are 2.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

23AJ said:


> I had to vote, and I've made my decision. I'm taking my talents to "Title Town" aka "Bean Town" that's right Boston Celtics will hang another banner.
> 
> ps
> 
> Jeff Green don't let me down!


Lol.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Basel said:


> We were absolutely the favorites against Orlando. And I'd say we were favorites last season as well with home court advantage on our side.


well, let me clarify: i meant going into the playoffs. i wasn't clear on that.




Floods said:


> And now there are 2.


i'll vote for the heat too. it's a win/win situation. if they win, i get to say "i told you so!" and if they lose? no biggie, since no one thought they were going to win anyways.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Floods said:


> And now there are 2.


LeBron & DWade


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

23AJ said:


> LMFAO!!!!
> 
> I never switch up teams. Boston is imply 1A and the rest of the teams are 1B if I have to make a vote. Even though like I posted earlier it's really close this year. Any of those teams can win it all.
> 
> ...


Nenad Krstic is average. He'd get destroyed by Bynum, Gasol and Odom.


----------



## DRose4MVP (Mar 7, 2011)

GO BULLS! The Chicago Bulls will win cuz they have Rose, Noah, Deng, and Boozer!


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

To win it all, I think a team must consist of Defense, Dept, Talent, Chemistry, and Coaching. Based on these, I would eliminate Miami, OKC, and Orlando. The teams left are Dallas, Lakers, Spurs, Celtics, and Bulls. I think the Lakers are too good in a 7game series with the length, dept, and talent. The spurs are too old and not as talented as the Lakers. Dallas has always been lacking something in the postseason. This season will result the same. 

I really do think the Bulls will beat the Celtics this year. Garnett won't be able to defend both Noah and Boozer. The Bulls also have Gibson and Asik on the bench. The winner of these two teams will depend on the match up between Rose and Rondo. And i don't think Rondo can do much damage with Chicago's collapsing defense. One hidden weapon is Thibs knowing of the Celtics.

Bulls vs. Lakers in the finals.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'll take the Mavs. Won't even go for the homer Heat pick, the team has hit a large brick wall.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Heated said:


> I'll take the Mavs. Won't even go for the homer Heat pick, the team has hit a large brick wall.


Mavs? Come on now. Have they *ever* brought it in the postseason?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lakers vs Bulls in the Finals. Bulls with HCA.

Lakers take it in 6. Kobe win his 6th ring in the house that Jordan built.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Lakers vs Bulls in the Finals. Bulls with HCA.
> 
> Lakers take it in 6. Kobe win his 6th ring in the house that Jordan built.


That would be awesome. But as of right now, the Bulls and Lakers have pretty much the same record, I can see the Lakers finishing with a higher win total.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

im still saying celtics


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DRose4MVP said:


> GO BULLS! The Chicago Bulls will win cuz they have Rose, Noah, Deng, and Boozer!


I'll admit: being a Lakers/Cavs fan, there are only two teams in the NBA that scares me regarding the threepeat: the Spurs and the Bulls. compact rosters, players that know their role and embrace it, great team-ball concept.

But i', still putting my money on the Lakeshow!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

You're more worried about the Spurs then the Celtics? Really?


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

PauloCatarino said:


> I'll admit: being a Lakers/Cavs fan, there are only two teams in the NBA that scares me regarding the threepeat: the Spurs and the Bulls. compact rosters, players that know their role and embrace it, great team-ball concept.
> 
> But i', still putting my money on the Lakeshow!


Yeah, you're concerned about some strange teams.

If I was a Laker fan, I'd only be concerned with the Celtics, but not too much because of the Perkins trade. That's about it though.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Seconded.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Are people really that short-sighted?


says the guy that said this


"Dallas, much like San Antonio, is just winning games. People question their ability to win in the playoffs because of their past"

2 first round exits playing hot teams that the mavs dont match up against, and the final appearance, and several seasons of deep runs mustve been forgotten.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd rather face the Bulls then the Heat honestly. I'm not basing this off of tonight's game, but despite their inconsistancy the Heat do worry me a little.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

The Lakers just have such a simple path to the Finals that I can't see them losing


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Still going with the Celtics, like I have been for four seasons now.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> I'll admit: being a Lakers/Cavs fan, there are only two teams in the NBA that scares me regarding the threepeat: the Spurs and the Bulls. compact rosters, players that know their role and embrace it, great team-ball concept.
> 
> But i', still putting my money on the Lakeshow!


The Bobcats worry me


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> I'd rather face the Bulls then the Heat honestly. I'm not basing this off of tonight's game, but despite their inconsistancy the Heat do worry me a little.


I think any team with athletic perimeter players can give the Lakers fits. Fisher, Kobe, and Artest don't move and defense like the used to. Using that as the criteria, OKC and Miami and probably the worst matchups for the Lakers.


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

Pinball said:


> I think any team with athletic perimeter players can give the Lakers fits. Fisher, Kobe, and Artest don't move and defense like the used to. Using that as the criteria, OKC and Miami and probably the worst matchups for the Lakers.


I think Memphis is a tough matchup for the same reasons, although they are not on the level of the two teams you mentioned.

Money still on Lakers-Celtics Part Three.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I too have a feeling this post Laker-Spur era will be defined by the Lakers vs Celtics.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

20y anniversary in the finals...

BULLS vs LAKERS


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The champ is going to come out of the West this year. The Lakers obviously have a great chance to be that team again and 3-peat, but I wouldn't eliminate the Mavs as a contender if I were you. What a great, balanced team they've grown into. Consistent offensive play led by a great distributing point guard, shooters and an MVP-caliber superstar to go to in the clutch. A tough defensive-minded coach that has rubbed off on team. Depth, especially in the front court where they haven't had it before with Chandler and Haywood. The addition of another perimeter defender and athletic finisher in Corey Brewer. Watch out, they'd be right there with San Antonio record-wise if not for Dirk's injury. I think they're ready for a deep playoff run.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

The Bulls currently have the highest championship odds on ESPN.
http://espn.go.com/nba/hollinger/playoffodds

The Spurs currently have the highest odds on basketball-reference.
http://www.basketball-reference.com/friv/playoff_prob.cgi


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

You guys will see. The Celtics are a better team post-Perk trade. Outside of Rondo's jumpshot, there is really no weak link in our offense anymore. Looking at Krstic's 14 ppg and Green's 11 ppg since they joined the team, its evident that the Celtics have as much offensive firepower as anyone in the league, and that long offensive droughts will rarely occur anymore. Overall the Celtics just came out of the trade with much more talent -- Green is much more talented than Perk and will make an impact in many different ways with sheer talent and versatility.

The Celtics were already looking like a championship team before Perk even joined the team -- they were the 1st or 2nd best team in basketball, and went 33-10 without him. Add Green, Delonte, and Krstic and that team can beat anyone.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

LamarButler said:


> You guys will see. The Celtics are a better team post-Perk trade. Outside of Rondo's jumpshot, there is really no weak link in our offense anymore. Looking at Krstic's 14 ppg and Green's 11 ppg since they joined the team, its evident that the Celtics have as much offensive firepower as anyone in the league, and that long offensive droughts will rarely occur anymore. Overall the Celtics just came out of the trade with much more talent -- Green is much more talented than Perk and will make an impact in many different ways with sheer talent and versatility.
> 
> The Celtics were already looking like a championship team before Perk even joined the team -- they were the 1st or 2nd best team in basketball, and went 33-10 without him. Add Green, Delonte, and Krstic and that team can beat anyone.


Just like the Lakers were done after game four right?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i still remember that post.. something along the lines "the celtics have the lakers figured out, and now they're scared."


----------



## simply_amazing (Aug 23, 2009)

Celtics or Lakers.

Still going with the C's, my sentimental favorites.


----------



## JPSeraph (Dec 17, 2005)

At this stage, probably the Lakers. Bynum is regaining his stride, they have the right players, the right coach, and the right motivation. All that worries me is Kobe's legs, but hopefully Barnes and Artest will cover up most of his defensive shortcomings.

The Celtics might have been my pick before they traded Perkins. If Shaq somehow returns full steam, they could still pull it off, but that seems unlikely.

The Heat are too flawed and will only make it to the Finals if the refs keep their whistles blowing non-stop.

The Magic don't seem to have the right chemistry and losing Gortat is a bigger deal than people think because whenever Howard sits, they're small and defenseless. Plus, Turkoglu's not 100%.

The Bulls are a great young team, but I'll assume for now that the bright lights would be too much for them come Finals time. Plus, Boozer will get swallowed up by the Lakers bigs.

The Spurs are not as good as their record. Age, a lack of size, and a lack of defense will be their shortcomings.

The Mavs I don't like. Neither does the League, if memory serves.


----------



## Brutus (Dec 15, 2009)

Although i feel the Lakers are the favorites i just dont want them to win. So im going with the Bulls.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Is it too late to change my answer? 

I'm becoming convinced the Thunder could make a serious title run. I wasn't sure Perkins would be ready for the playoffs but it seems he might be.

This team is balanced as heck -- 2 of the best scorers in the league, a top tier wing defender (Thabo), post defender (Perk), shot blocker (Ibaka), and 6th man (Harden). These guys are ready, as long as their healthy.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'll wait till the playoffs, but I like the Thunder's chances against anyone if Durant can show up. The addition of Perkins has let Ibaka slide to his more natural position at the 4, and he is having a block party recently. 

The Lakers still have a huge advantage inside against them, but they aren't going to get points too easily against those 2.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

The Thunder are a much better team if Thabo can hit the three with more consistency. I recall reading somewhere that he's improved his shooting but every time I look through Thunder boxscores I see ****ty percentages...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Lakers are a better team if Lamar Odom averages 20/20 off the bench.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

yodurk said:


> I'm becoming convinced the Thunder could make a serious title run.


The Thunder are serious underdogs, but I am on the same boat. They have superstars, balance, defensive and offensive minded guys, a good bench with great glue guys, and a 6th man playing out of his mind.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

I think this year is the most wide open year I have seen in a long time. I think any of the top 4 teams in either conference could make a title run. Nice feeling of parity for a change.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

My pick is Miami, I have a feeling Lebron is in cruise control, waiting for the playoffs. I think Miami would take Chicago in five and Boston in seven. If the Heat meat the Lakers in the finals they would sweep LA in four. It will make me sad :sad: if the Heat win it all.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Job said:


> My pick is Miami, *I have a feeling Lebron is in cruise control, waiting for the playoffs.* I think Miami would take Chicago in five and Boston in seven. If the Heat meat the Lakers in the finals they would sweep LA in four. It will make me sad :sad: if the Heat win it all.


Why was "Tickle My Elbow" James seen crying in the lockerroom after a regular season game (and loss), then?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Lakers have won 12 of 13 (and were damn close to making it 13 straight) and are looking like the team to beat right now. If they can stay healthy I can't see anyone knocking them off.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I like how the D-league does the playoffs...the top seed gets to pick who they play and the second team gets to pick from the rest.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> I think this year is the most wide open year I have seen in a long time. I think any of the top 4 teams in either conference could make a title run. Nice feeling of parity for a change.


No Orlando doesn't have a chance.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

afobisme said:


> i still remember that post.. something along the lines "the celtics have the lakers figured out, and now they're scared."


Who can forget it? It's permanently affixed to Jamel's signature. :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Boston-LA in the finals again. With the Lakers winning it again. Danny Ainge trading Perkins looks more and more foolish by the day. He seems to have cut out the heart of the team as well. I could see the Bulls upsetting the Celtics even in the playoffs. Lakers would sweep the Bulls in the finals though.


----------



## DunkMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

Job said:


> My pick is Miami, I have a feeling Lebron is in cruise control, waiting for the playoffs. I think Miami would take Chicago in five and Boston in seven. If the Heat meat the Lakers in the finals they would sweep LA in four. It will make me sad :sad: if the Heat win it all.


If he was in cruise control he wouldn't dominate the ball 90% of the time and would try to get some of the role players more shots. He is definetely trying his hardest at least in his own head. I do see them being a serious threat in the playoffs with potential to go very deep but not sure why you are saying they would go seven with boston and four with the lakers.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Boston-LA in the finals again. With the Lakers winning it again. *Danny Ainge trading Perkins looks more and more foolish by the day. He seems to have cut out the heart of the team as well.* I could see the Bulls upsetting the Celtics even in the playoffs. Lakers would sweep the Bulls in the finals though.


I agree with the bolded statement, totally. I am more convinced than ever this was an extreme moment of boneheadedness on Ainge's part...you just can't tear away the fabric of a team like that, I think Perkins was a perfect fit for them down low.

I also agree (somewhat) that if the Lakers meet the Bulls, its gonna get ugly. I don't know about a sweep, but I think experience will play a major part in the Finals if these two teams meet.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Job said:


> My pick is Miami, I have a feeling Lebron is in cruise control, waiting for the playoffs. I think Miami would take Chicago in five and Boston in seven. If the Heat meat the Lakers in the finals they would sweep LA in four. It will make me sad :sad: if the Heat win it all.


This post is wrong on so many levels I don't even know where to start.

So, I will try the beginning.

1. My pick is Miami *You are picking the wrong horse.*

2. LeBron is in cruise control *What the **** are you talking about?*

3. I think Miami would take Chicago in five *Wrong.* :laugh:

4. And Boston in seven *Wrong.* :laugh:

5. They will sweep LA in four *Oh my goodness!* :lol:


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Boston-LA in the finals again. With the Lakers winning it again. * Danny Ainge trading Perkins looks more and more foolish by the day. He seems to have cut out the heart of the team as well.* I could see the Bulls upsetting the Celtics even in the playoffs. Lakers would sweep the Bulls in the finals though.


agree with this also. their level of play as a unit has declined drastically, and individually none has been hit harder than Rondo. pre-trade he was managing 14-15 assists a night. post? 5 or 6. the games they were winning by 8-10 they are losing by 2-4.

Ainge made a bad decision and the Celtics have to deal with it. I still think they can beat Miami though. Chicago is a toss-up, and Orlando has a slight edge I'd say.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> No Orlando doesn't have a chance.


Funny you said that. Neither did the Lakers. :laugh:

Also it is fun seeing this years playoffs so wide open, like I called it. Nothing better than seeing the Celtics and Lakers going down....hard. :yes:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Still no champion, but still an interesting thread at this point. A lot of people would probably like to take back some of their comments.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

The poll really highlights how overrated the Lakers were. They were 40% of the votes. Everybody else fell into that 7-13% range. I'm feeling okay with my prediction considering I was the only one, and they managed to make the final 4.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

This poll would've been better if you could see who voted for who. But yes, there's a lot of good material in this thread.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

This thread is beautiful.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Ron said:


> This post is wrong on so many levels I don't even know where to start.
> 
> So, I will try the beginning.
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:lol:


----------

